

With HN Cards, stay on top of Hacker News, Tinder-style - stangeek
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=928933863&mt=8

======
Gys
My personal problem with HN is all the different links with titles that half
of the time do not really cover the contents. So I spend to much time opening
links and wait valuable ;-) seconds just to discover it was unnecessary. Or
skip links which might have been very interesting.

So to speed things up, my ideal reader shows not only the link, but also at
the same time a screenshot of the page behind it and preferably even (part) of
the actual text. That way I can judge really quickly if its worth opening and
reading the page.

I would certainly spend money on that one.

------
jack-r-abbit
With a title like that, I thought for sure you had build what this person was
asking for at the same time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8539307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8539307)

So... not really "Tinder for HN" in that sense but still a pretty cool idea.
I'll need to wait for an Android version to really check it out though.

------
valarauca1
Honestly very nice and fluid.

One major issue is when I load a page I don't have a readability option. Which
makes some blog posts nigh impossible to read.

Also the comment section is also very hard to read without constant pinching
and zooming.

~~~
stangeek
Thanks for your comments!

By swiping up you can share to apps like Instapaper etc. if you want to read
in the format you like.

Re comments section, an upcoming update will likely adress this in a nice way
;)

~~~
valarauca1
Very nice! I'd definitely say you've laid a foundation of usability. Likely
your going to become my go to HN app.

------
thebournepopret
Is this iOS only?

~~~
stangeek
For now, yes. Android is on its way :)

